# let's talk about stunning mass, shall we?



## deprofundis

I have to admit i had a hard time enjoy mass, not that im anti religion or whatever, i said it i'm spiritual .Than i would lisen to countless mass and did not feel it are apreciated it .

Now whit Missa Pange lingua of Josquin Desprez i can really appreciate mass , it's on harmonia mundi
what a good label, i never been disapointed the conductor his non other than marcel peres ,the ensemble are ensemble Clément Janequin and ensemble organum, nope you can't go wrong whit this cd .

One of the best mass i heard so far,what about you guys, do you enjoy this work, any other favorite mass, for newbie to mass to give em clue on what to seek, well you heard my verdict on this and oh..
almost forgot ensemble organum dose a superbe rendition of Guillaume de Machaut musique de notre dame , note this down i dont have it since i have two copie of it but might one day.

I hope this post was not futile, i consider myself a starter in mass
have some Palestrina,lassus, Machaut and that it...

Thanks for reading me 

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

My favorite mass is Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, but there are many other very nice masses out there including Bach and Haydn. Just love this violin solo in Beethoven's Missa Solemnis though:


----------



## PenaColada

Try out Bach's Mass in B Minor, you might really enjoy it. 

As Florestan suggested, Missa Solemnis is also amazing.


----------



## Cosmos

My two favorite masses were already mentioned.

But since I just listened to this the other day, I'll also bring up Bruckner's Mass no. 3. Even Brahms couldn't deny the majesty :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Look at this: http://www.talkclassical.com/35917-sacred-music-what-have.html

Plenty to choose from :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

Bach Mass in B minor
Beethoven Missa Solemnis, Mass in C
Bruckner 1, 2, 3
Schubert 5, 6
Haydn all, start with Missa in angustiis
Cherubini Missa Solemnis 2 in D
Mozart "Coronation", "Great" in c
Liszt Hungarian Coronation Mass, Missa Solemnis "Gran"
Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli & others


----------



## hpowders

Any of the 6 late Haydn Masses.
Missa Solemnis by Beethoven.
Mozart Great c Minor Mass.
Bach b Minor Mass.


----------



## Pugg

​
:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli
Bach Mass in B minor
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Haydn Nelson Mass
Mozart Coronation Mass, Great Mass in C minor


----------



## dieter

Bach's 4 Lutheran Masses, BWV 233-236.
Janacek's Glagolitic Mass
Stravinsky Mass
Dvorak Requiem
Berlioz Requiem
Schubert Mass 4,5,6
Haydn Mass in Time of War, Nelson Mass
Masses by Byrd, Tallis, Sheppard, Carver, Mundy.
Masses by De Lassus, Josquin, Obrecht, Ocheghem,
Brahms German Requiem
That should get you started, plus the Mozart, Beethoven - include the op86 Mass as well as Missa Solemnis - and the B Minor Mass of Bach and the 3 Bruckner Masses.
You're going to spend a lot of time in church by the sound of it. Make sure you eat well and get lots of exercise apart from genuflections.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## hpowders

Since Requiems are masses, I will vote for the Verdi Requiem.


----------



## dieter

hpowders said:


> Since Requiems are masses, I will vote for the Verdi Requiem.


Yes, still his greatest opera.


----------



## Ingélou

Rachmaninov, Mass of St John Chrysostomhttps: 




Haydn: Mass of St Gabriel 




Missa Luba 




Mozart Requiem Mass


----------



## Pugg

Not a Mass ,strictly speaking, stunning music though :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Not a Mass ,strictly speaking, stunning music though :tiphat:


Fascinating cover. No can find clips though.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Fascinating cover. No can find clips though.


Try this on YouTube!

Bertoni veni creator


----------



## hpowders

dieter said:


> Yes, still his greatest opera.


The Verdi Requiem was his greatest composition, in my opinion.


----------



## Ferrariman601

My personal favorites, in no particular order:
Mozart's C Minor Mass (K. 427)
Bach's B Minor Mass
Mozart's C Major "Credo" Mass (K. 257)
Haydn's "Missa in Angustiis"
M. Haydn's "St. Francis" Mass (MH. 826)
M. Haydn's Requiem (MH. 155)


----------



## GreenMamba

Since de profundis is an early music guy:

*Josquin *has others beyond Pange lingua. L'homme Armé Super Voces Musicales may be his best.
Going a little early with the Fraco-Flemish, *Ockeghem *has some great ones, such as Missa Prolationum
*Brumel *Et Ecce Terrae Motus ("The Earthquake Mass") is gorgeous


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Missa Solemnis,_ Beethoven _Agnus Dei_ (Lamb of God) I like Beethoven's honesty here.

Agnus Dei, (Lamb of God)
qui tollis peccata mundi, (Who takes away the sins of the world)
miserere nobis. (Have mercy on us.)

Agnus Dei, (Lamb of God)
qui tollis peccata mundi, (Who takes away the sins of the world)
miserere nobis. (Have mercy on us.)

Agnus Dei. (Lamb of God,)
Dona nobis pacem. (Grant us peace.)


----------

